# Coffee Compass Malawi Pamwamba



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hiya,

I'm thinking of trying some of this bean having missed out on it when Londinium had it.

Can anyone advise what it is like please? I'd be drinking it as a straight espresso, so am interested to know what its like without milk and whether its low in acidity as I'm not a lover of acidic flavours for espresso.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A high grade Malawi Geisha is probably a better bet if you can get it.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting.......why is that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Interesting.......why is that?


 Becauseit will taste better....Most Malawi Coffee is Catimor an Arabica/Robusta Hybrid, it's an inferior coffee, but has high yield. There is some SL28 (a Kenyan Bourbon mutation) grown, there (which is decent quality)and sometimes you get a mix of Catimor and SL28 in Pamwamba. The Ethiopian Geisha varietal is better quality, commands a higher price, but is not the bulk of what is produced in Malawi. it's why I was so pleased to be able to get the Malawi geisha in the current BB bulk buy. I had the Pamwamba a few times, but always found it slightly disappointing in the cup, even the top quality grades.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I see thanks David


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> I see thanks David


No problem, if your interested in finding out more

Clarification: Catimor is a Hybrid of Timor (arabica Robusta hybrid) and Caturra (a high yielding but pooror quality Bourbon Hybrid).

SL28: the SL stands for Scott Laboratories

http://www.crf.co.ke/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=112:coffee-varieties&catid=14:crf&Itemid=178

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_coffee_varieties


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, you really do learn something new every day! Thanks DavecUK


----------

